# Game #20: Utah Jazz (12-8) @ Los Angeles Lakers (16-3) [12/9]



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Nothing fancy here. 

Lets get number 10!


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Worst. Game thread. Ever!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

elcap15 said:


> Worst. Game thread. Ever!


Finals week. Sigh.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Kirilenko and Korver will be out tonight.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

The Jazz have been red hot lately. Time to put them in their place.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Red hot? Didn't they lose to the Timberwolves recently?

We should be able to destroy them.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Basel said:


> Red hot? Didn't they lose to the Timberwolves recently?
> 
> We should be able to destroy them.


They have won 5 of 6 and 8 of 10 otherwise.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

We should be able to take them out fairly easily reguardless of how well they're playing. Our frontline destroys their's and we have a certain number 24 who I hear is pretty good.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

nah, the Jazz have only beat one team above .500 and that was Portland at home. They've beat up on the Spurs who are 9-9, but none of their recent wins have been impressive. Of course we're gonna have to bring it, but i'm just saying, they're not that "hot" right now. D-Will always gives us trouble, though, so we better be ready. 

10 in a row, here we go.


----------



## OnkelLars (Jan 16, 2008)

VanillaPrice said:


> ... and we have a certain number 24 who I hear is pretty good.


no you have not, Ron Boone is now a color commentator for the jazz :cheers:


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

It's weird to see Utah wearing green.They looking awfully buckesk.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Yeah, I'm not feeling these green uniforms.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Those unis are from Jazz days in New Orleans.

oh...feed ball to Gasol..he is dominating.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Pretty pathetic performance thus far. I hope this isn't one of those games where we don't show up at all. The rebounding is disgusting.

Doesn't look good. Jazz making all the hustle plays. Lakers just standing around and watching.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Not a good start to the 2nd quarter. Nice play by Bynum there plus the foul.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

For having Gasol & Bynum down low, we sure do give up a lot of easy baskets near the rim.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

A lot of back door cut baskets for Jazz...that's pretty much their game plan..and Lakers are sleeping on it. Even Phil yelled for giving up 3 offensive boards in one sequence. Very disappointing... :nonono:


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Can someone please guard CJ Miles, for crying out loud? :whatever:

p.s. FU Jordan Farmar


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Jordan blows. Give it to Drew!!!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

It'd be nice if we could defend their 3-point shooting.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Pau Pau 

BS call on Fish...are you kidding me?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Utah can't defend Pau for ****.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Gotta love the lob from Kobe to Brown!


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Showtime Shannon Brown :woot:


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

WOW...Kobe got hammered on that play and no foul..FU refs


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Shannon Mother****ing Brown :headbang:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Great play by Shannon Brown there. He just zoomed right by the Utah defenders.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Lakers can't get rebound for ****... :nonono:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

LOL what a ****ing retarded charging call. I hate Okur. Hope his sissy *** turns an ankle in the second half.

Bynum is doing a God awful job on the boards. WTF is wrong with him? He's been responsible for at least 8 of Utah's points.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Jazz of 10 off. rbs...Andrew has 0 total rbs.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Bynum is just getting killed on the board


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

What a god awful last possession


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Ugh...these second chance pts has kept the Jazz in game... :boohoo2:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Kobe, you have teammates. You don't have to take every last shot. Pretty sure like 4 of our guys were wide open on that last play.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Given how badly we've played overall and to only be down 4, I think we'll be fine.

Gotta keep feeding the ball to Drew & Pau.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Kobe, you have teammates. You don't have to take every last shot. Pretty sure like 4 of our guys were wide open on that last play.


Almost the same possession he had in the first qtr. Gotta box out and defend the perimeter.


----------



## OnkelLars (Jan 16, 2008)

I was afraid of a total blowout by the lakers but this game is pretty entertaining so far => Go Jazz


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Just rebound the ****ing ball and we got this game.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Play some defense please :gopray:


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Okur has gone cold from beyond the arc...Lakers are still lost in defending him.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

:whatever:


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Timeout!!!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

We're playing like ****.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

1 board in 25 mins for Bynum.... Stu is hammering on it..lol


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Lynx said:


> 1 board in 25 mins for Bynum.... Stu is hammering on it..lol


Well, it's pretty pathetic. What a pass by Odom to Gasol. This team is ****ing great at passing the ball.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe sure has used that left-handed hook often this season...and used it well!

And a great pass from Kobe to Artest who finishes it off with the left-handed jam!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Just rebound the ****ing ball and we got this game.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Awwww Hell Yeah!!!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Sasha's in the game and it's not a 4th quarter blowout.

:wtf:


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

:laugh:


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Gotta give it up Jazz for hustle...they are giving up their bodies for every board.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Should be a hell of a 4th quarter.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Good job, Sasha...you stupid *****..****er..


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Lakers lead 73-71 after 3rd qtr on Farmar's trey.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Big 3-pointer by Farmar to end the 3rd quarter. Hopefully that'll completely shift the momentum our way and the Lakers can run away with this.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Sasha and Farmar are getting schooled by Jazz's rookie back court.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Bynum is having Shaq syndrome at FT line... :sigh:


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Sasha's trey makes the lead 7 pts for Lakers - 80-73, Lakers lead.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Lakers are limiting Jazz's second chance pts.

Utah is out of foul.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

11-0 run for the Lakers. Oh yeah!


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Great move by Farmar to the basket.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Just like that, we're up 15. Wow.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Great defense by Lakers. 

Farmar just his hair chest grew...great defense on Derron.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Jazz are 0-12 and have two consecutive shot clock violations.

Ronnie just muscled through Okur..

Lakers are on 18-0 run


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Farmar finally grew a pair against Deron!


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

We're really poopin on em here in the fourth. Good to see.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

What a play...What a team play..between the legs pass...AWWW Hell yeah


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

man the lakers really turned it up defensively.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

That was one hell of a run! So fun to watch, both offensively and defensively!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Great win! 10-game winning streak and looking to make it 11 against the Timberwolves.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Oh Lamar, Lamar, Lamar!!'

That's what his wife said, Stu.. :lol:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

We're also seeing some solid improvement in Artest's FT shooting.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Third shot clock violation on Jazz in the 4th qtr.

Tacos are safe.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Great behind the back pass to Pau from LO... - too bad Gasol couldn't handle it but went to the charity line, anyway.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Lakers are on fiyah!!!!!!!!!! :fire:


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

4 points allowed in the 4th quarter? with just under 3 to go!? Talk about DEFENSE.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Jazz has scored only 4 pts in the 4th qtr... *ONLY 4 PTS* - great defense intensity...it's gonna be a exciting game at SLC on Friday night.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

lmao...of all he's done this game, Famar blew a simply lay up :bsmile:

6 pts allowed in the 4th qtr by the Lakers.

Lakers win 101-77. Woo Hoo!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

We held them to SIX points in the 4th quarter. WOW.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

6 points allowed in the 4th. damn.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

wow thats championship level defense amazing. This is the type of win I was looking for that signaled we were ready to get tough we got pushed around in the 1st half but we got busy with it in the 4th quarter got tough Bynum playing strong on offense, the passing, Farmar. What a performance.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

great gutsy win! Turned it on when we needed it. Farmar or Pau for POTG?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Speaking of POTG, I'll try to update it soon. Sorry I've been lacking.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

It's got to be Pau Gasol for POTG


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I would say Kobe Pau was out for long stretches of the big run. Though he played great early. Kobe and Artest on defense just started the rally.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

some crazy defense there.. utah scored 6 in the 4th.


----------



## sylaw (Nov 7, 2002)

Great 4th by the Lake Show. T defense was just incredible. That was easily the best defense I have seen them play in the last couple of years.

On a side note, what is wrong with Odom's offense? Right now, the guy is a low percentage scorer and rarely scores in double figures. He seems to want to shoot the jumper instead of driving to the basket this season. Basically, he's abandoned his bread and butter for something he's mediocre at. This totally doesn't make any sense to me.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Awesome 2nd half! The defense really took over

Pau had a great game, but Kobe was the POTG.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)




----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)




----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)




----------

